# Wolna Question



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This watch interests me for some reason, maybe the dial.

Question, look at the back. What has been done here, why is the case cut at the bottom? Besides that spacer thing loose just wondering what people do here and why. Other than that I would have gone for this just does not look right

Thanks in advance and all the best!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Wolna/Bolna and Almaz watches were Russia's answer to the Swiss Chronometers, with a movement based on one used by Zenith (can't recall the cal. number) and were made in quite limited numbers.

Timekeeping is reportedly very accurate and I've been looking at some of these recently. There's a few coming from the States at silly money (Â£150) albeit in very good condition like the one you've pictured. There are tattier moidels available from the Ukraine/Russia for much better prices, normally around Â£15 - Â£30, which are the ones I'm likely to take a punt on.

The watches were made by Vostok, and some models are available under the Wostok/Boctok Precision brand. As for the case 'cut-out' at the bottom, the caseback has a little notch which fits into that slot to ensure it's fitted properly and then secured with a threaded tension ring as is the case on many russian watches. That spacer looks fine to me, may have been replaced at some point but other than that, a very nice watch.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Vostok bought the tooling for the Zenith Cal. 135 and modified it adding some jewels... (3 more perhaps?)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea the one I am looking at is from the US as well and I think it will be good money too. I was wondering what that cut out was for lol, thanks. I do notice one big honkin balance wheel and yes its said it is based on the Zenith 135. Will have to think about this, not sure I want to dart off in another direction although love the gold movement.

I appreciate the help and questions answered thanks again


----------

